
Survival Ball: Making the Game, in 1716 Hours - lopespm
https://lopespm.github.io/2019/02/06/survival-ball-making-the-game.html
======
diziet
I like the way the anti-aliasing is done along with the art style.

------
cableshaft
This is a really interesting breakdown of how it developed over time and I
love how the levels are so distinct. The treadmill level in particular looks
really cool and creative. Here's to hoping it'll eventually come out on the
Nintendo Switch, since that's the easiest place I can do couch co-op (I still
bought a copy for PC as well).

------
DonHopkins
I sure hope Halliburton doesn't sue them for infringing on their SurvivaBall
trademark.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3a3XBnMe5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3a3XBnMe5Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joUVgVEZx7U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joUVgVEZx7U)

~~~
tantalor
Note: not actually Halliburton, or real

[https://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/07/movies/07yes.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/07/movies/07yes.html)

~~~
ymse
I recommend skipping the article and jump straight to the movie if you have
the time:
[https://archive.org/details/The.Yes.Men.Fix.The.World.P2P.Ed...](https://archive.org/details/The.Yes.Men.Fix.The.World.P2P.Edition.2010.Xvid)

It was released under a Creative Commons license on recommendation from the
EFF, so that the U.S. House of Chambers could not stop it (yes, they tried!).

The movie is a documentary of sorts, featuring two people who go to
conferences posing as high-profile businesses, promoting oft-ridiculous
products to make a point...the only problem is, people keep taking them
seriously (even Halliburtons SurvivaBall).

At one point they end up live on BBC news and inadvertently wipes $1B+ off a
companys public stock value.

It is hilarious, and well worth the watch.

